# What state are you from in the US?



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Did I not organize it wonderfully? If you are not from the states then you can just bet which category/option will be in the top 3.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_U.S._states_and_territories_by_population


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

California


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

tennessee


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Noo Yawk.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Northern California. I was born in Connecticut tho.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

GaaraAgain said:


> Noo Yawk.


I love the New York accent. It's kind of sexy.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Southern California


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I was born in Minnesota. Though I don't currently live there.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Did I not organize it wonderfully? If you are not from the states then you can just bet which category/option will be in the top 3.


You stole my idea.

Also, I gotta represent the Northwest, and Cascadia so I voted for Washington.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Connecticut.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I love the New York accent. It's kind of sexy.


:haha You are seriously the *only* person I've ever heard say that. Thanks for that :b


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm living in Northern California and I lived in this area for my first 7 years but my family moved to LA when I was 9, so I only remember LA. My mom grew up in the bay area and my dad moved here when he was 18 from Washington state. So a total of 12 years in LA and 10 years in the bay area.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

GaaraAgain said:


> :haha You are seriously the *only* person I've ever heard say that. Thanks for that :b


Yeah, most people seem to like the Southern accent but it does nothing for me. Sort of hickish, so not my thing. Two of my professors this semester are from New York. One (teaching business law) has a total NY accent. He's a riot.

My sister has been living in NY for 4 or 5 years now I think.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

GaaraAgain said:


> :haha You are seriously the *only* person I've ever heard say that. Thanks for that :b


I love the New York accent too. I wish I had it because I'm Italian so I would sound/ look like a mobster around my friends.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

All of my family is from New York, very NY Italians and I love their accents. It's the funnest thing to go to their house and listen to them. My mom's from Long Island and learned how to suppress her accent, but when she's angry it comes out very strong.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

How about the state we are closest to?

I voted Washington


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> How about the state we are closest to?
> 
> I voted Washington


Cascadia!


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Yeah, most people seem to like the Southern accent but it does nothing for me. Sort of hickish, so not my thing. Two of my professors this semester are from New York. One (teaching business law) has a total NY accent. He's a riot.
> 
> My sister has been living in NY for 4 or 5 years now I think.


Haha, that's surprising tbh. Oh nice, I hope she likes it here 



Zeppelin said:


> I love the New York accent too. I wish I had it because I'm Italian so I would sound/ look like a mobster around my friends.


Yeah, that would be pretty smooth.  Being Italian + the accent is awesome.


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

Maine.

What's with all the people from Cali???

I would think that these people would suffer the least from SA.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Talgonite said:


> Maine.
> 
> What's with all the people from Cali???
> 
> I would think that these people would suffer the least from SA.


It's still 12:30am here, so many are still awake. The people in other time zones are mostly sleeping.

I don't think Californians are known for being outgoing. Thought Southerners were more outgoing.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

New Jersey


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

California. Not as fantastic as people hype it up to be. Expensive and hot. Then again I prefer cold weather... but really, constant sun gets old fast. And if it were so easy to get a job here, my sister and I would have one already. Been living here all my life and in desperate need of a change of scenery. Pretty sure there are a few better options in the other 49 states...


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> California. Not as fantastic as people hype it up to be. Expensive and hot. Then again I prefer cold weather... but really, constant sun gets old fast. And if it were so easy to get a job here, my sister and I would have one already. Pretty sure there are a few better options in the other 49 states...


LA is not that hot (or do you live in the valley?). It's a dry heat with a cool breeze most of the time. Have you experienced humid weather? I nearly died from all the sweating I did in Japan (and freezing in winter). It made me appreciate California weather. Japan has a disgusting climate with 4 seasons.

But yeah, finding work is not easy and it's really f'ed up when the rents are sky high. Your savings is gone in no time. I'm so jealous of people who are able to rent whole houses for just themselves in other parts of the US. Some even have spare bedrooms!!!


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Born and raised in Iowa. Then when I was 25 I moved to a different state.


----------



## Katastrophe (Oct 13, 2012)

Cali.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

RI


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

NJ


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I was born in Maryland.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Georgia. I've lived here all my life.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

It would be a long list if I listed every state that I've lived in.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Connecticut!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I don't think Californians are known for being outgoing. Thought Southerners were more outgoing.


Only with each other.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Is there going to be a debate about which states should be placed in the same option?

But I'm from the hick state of Kansas. However, I was born and lived about half my life in _California_.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Is there going to be a debate about which states should be placed in the same option?
> 
> But I'm from the hick state of Kansas.


You can only put 20 options in a poll, so I had to group them somehow. I tried to group similar/neighboring states together.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

komorikun said:


> You can only put 20 options in a poll, so I had to group them somehow. I tried to group similar/neighboring states together.


No, that was a-- never mind... I was referencing the ethnicity thread and how some people got upset over which ones were grouped together.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

NEW HAMPSHIREEEEEEE WOOT WOOT

lol...Not many people from this neck of the woods ;(


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

West Virginia baby


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Bu-but where's Puerto Rico? I know we're not officially a state, but we're a territory... I feel excluded right now.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Washington


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

CA all day.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

California


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> Bu-but where's Puerto Rico? I know we're not officially a state, but we're a territory... I feel excluded right now.


Awww. :squeeze

That reminded me that I used to have a friend from 2nd-4th grade who was from Puerto Rico.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey wait a second... where's Canada?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Toothpick capital of the world. Maine......

Looking at the list, sometimes I forget WV and Iowa exist, then I see their names and it's like oh yeah... >.>


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

AllToAll said:


> Bu-but where's Puerto Rico? I know we're not officially a state, but we're a territory... I feel excluded right now.


I guess you could choose the Florida option or maybe the Hawaii/Alaska option. But you grew up on the East Coast, right?


----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)

Georgia, been here forever. I would love to move and try out a new area.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Are there only 20 poll options?


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I guess you could choose the Florida option or maybe the Hawaii/Alaska option. But you grew up on the East Coast, right?


No. I moved to the East Coast when I was 19.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

GaaraAgain said:


> :haha You are seriously the *only* person I've ever heard say that. Thanks for that :b


I think having a regional accent is interesting, whatever the accent might be. It's a shame that constant exposure to television has eroded the diversity of American accents.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

kentucky girl here!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

GA/SC but live in KY.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Iowa


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Connecticut.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Arizona, of the minority xD I'm from NJ though.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Half the people that live in Washington are really just Californian transplants anyways. So many people from California live in my state because they are lots of jobs and the cost of living is lower than Los Angeles.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Oregon... where it always rain.... whoop


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> Half the people that live in Washington are really just Californian transplants anyways. So many people from California live in my state because they are lots of jobs and the cost of living is lower than Los Angeles.


Same here, lots of people from California because of the cost of living issue. They constantly complain how much Arizona sucks xP


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Same here, lots of people from California because of the cost of living issue. They constantly complain how much Arizona sucks xP


Yep. It's the same here. They always say it rains too much and how it is could even though we get nice summers with like 70-80 degree weather. I personally like the weather of Western Washington. They are also all nostalgic about how they miss living the Californian weather.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Zeppelin said:


> Yep. It's the same here. They always say it rains too much and how it is could even though we get nice summers with like 70-80 degree weather. I personally like the weather of Western Washington. They are also all nostalgic about how they miss living the Californian weather.


My dad is from Tacoma and he doesn't miss all the rain. The people in Washington are weird. I remember when I was 15 or so I went to go live with my aunt (it didn't work out cause I refused to go to school after a few weeks) and people would ask where I was from. I'd say California and they were like, "oh, cool. where in california?" Then I'd say LA and they'd make a yuck face. But that was Spokane. Spokane is kind of creepy. Everyone is white and there are tons of trees, it's like you're living in a f'in forest.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Spokane is kind of creepy. Everyone is white and there are tons of trees, it's like you living in a f'in forest.


Obviously not a nature girl.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Spokane is kind of creepy. Everyone is white and there are tons of trees, it's like you living in a f'in forest.


lol!! Well it can't just be Washington...that reminds me of where my dad grew up, and every time I have to go back there to visit family. Creepy little forest town in Southern New Jersey, a bunch of rich, white people, and they're so close and communal, involved in everybody's lives and pretty ignorant.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

komorikun said:


> My dad is from Tacoma and he doesn't miss all the rain. The people in Washington are weird. I remember when I was 15 or so I went to go live with my aunt (it didn't work out cause I refused to go to school after a few weeks) and people would ask where I was from. I'd say California and they were like, "oh, cool. where in california?" Then I'd say LA and they'd make a yuck face. But that was Spokane. Spokane is kind of creepy. Everyone is white and there are tons of trees, it's like you living in a f'in forest.


Spokane is in the eastern Washington which is practically a different state culturally. Tacoma is to Seattle as Anaheim is to LA. Except Tacoma is polluted and not as nice. Everybody love LA around Seattle. I mean, people always talk about going there on vacation or moving there. I like California's weather better than my states. People in Washington are weird. Spend a day in the Capital Hill neighborhood of Seattle and you will see why. It's like everybody is going to comiccon there. Oh yeah, Spokane has hardly any trees compared to The Western Have. I got freaked out the first time I went to California and there were no trees. I was like will we run out of oxygen?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

bigblue38 said:


> Obviously not a nature girl.


I like nature but something about Northern forests creeps me out. It reminds me of all the story books my mom used to read to me of the Black forest in Germany where all the monsters/animals are waiting for you. In LA there are no trees except for a few planted ones and palm trees. I even get creeped out here in SF sometimes. The forests in Brazil were not so threatening.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I like nature but something about Northern forests creeps me out. It reminds me of all the story books my mom used to read to me of the Black forest in Germany where all the monsters/animals are waiting for you. In LA there are no trees except for a few planted ones and palm trees. I even get creeped out here in SF sometimes. The forests in Brazil were not so threatening.


I don't think Sasquatch lives in San Francisco. You should be fine


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Where do Sasquatch live?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Where do Sasquatch live?


In the forests of BC, Oregon, Washington and Keyarena when the Sonics played. He is a Native American legend who would kidnap children who got lost in the woods I think.


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

I was born and raised in New York but I've been in Arizona for 8 years now, so I'm gonna go ahead and consider myself an Arizonan. Plus there are too many New Yorkers on here as it is and too few Arizonans.

I love Arizona. The only place I've ever been where the sun is physically painful at times, where being able to fry an egg on asphalt is to be expected, and best of all, we have haboobs.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Isn't Arizona real Republican and they are going nuts about kicking out all the Mexicans?

Edit: And they're trying to shut down Planned Parenthood.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Isn't Arizona real Republican and they are going nuts about kicking out all the Mexicans?
> 
> Edit: And they're trying to shut down Planned Parenthood.


The immigration issue is screwed up. When I was in high school, there was obvious tensions. Mexicans grouped off together, and felt like their state was against them. Family members were being deported left and right, and people were scared to even TRY to become citizens. A lot of racially-charged fighting and things went on. Unfortunately, not a lot has changed either. And the people they deport, are basically American citizens who just haven't felt safe applying, but grew up here, and were basically sent to an unknown country. It's like if they decided to deport me to Germany, and barely speaking the language, and living in a foreign land, it's terrifying.

Arizona's a mess with it.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Methinks people from Alaska and Hawaii are more mentally healthy than the rest of us.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

erasercrumbs said:


> Methinks people from Alaska and Hawaii are more mentally healthy than the rest of us.


Both have small populations. I know there is one guy from Hawaii on this board. There used to be this white woman in her late 20s or early 30s, said she was a virgin and wanted to become a housewife but she disappeared like most.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Lived the first 17 years of my life in the keystone state.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I live in Romney's former state.


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Born in Chicago!


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Both have small populations. I know there is one guy from Hawaii on this board. There used to be this white woman in her late 20s or early 30s, said she was a virgin and wanted to become a housewife but she disappeared like most.


I was actually being facetious, drawing a far-reaching generalization from the findings of an unscientific poll.

Sarcasm and the internet: two great tastes that taste awful together.


----------



## Nicks485 (Sep 7, 2012)

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> Oregon... where it always rain.... whoop


yep....


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Isn't Arizona real Republican and they are going nuts about kicking out all the Mexicans?
> 
> Edit: And they're trying to shut down Planned Parenthood.


To add to what was already said, yes, Arizona is dominated by radically conservative bible thumpers so they don't like Planned Parenthood. I avoided saying this in my previous post, but Arizona is probably the most backwards state in the country, full of racist ********. Ethnically I'm middle eastern and I get more than enough grief about it.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Nevada ;b


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I wonder if people from certain states are more likely (or less likely) to vote than others.


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

Texas is where I'm from


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Super Marshy said:


> Nevada ;b


All of the east coaster pronounce Nevada wrong. It really annoys me.

Correct:Nev-AD-A

Incorrect east coast way:Nev-AH-DA.

This is just one of my pet peeves.There is no H in Nevada. It is like making an s sound in Illinois. The s is silent.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Zeppelin said:


> All of the east coaster pronounce Nevada wrong. It really annoys me.
> 
> Correct:Nev-AD-A
> 
> ...


Isn't Nevada a Spanish word? In that case the East Coast pronunciation is right.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Isn't Nevada a Spanish word? In that case the East Coast pronunciation is right.


Yes. But San Jose is also a Spanish word but we make an h sound instead of the J so I don't know. I don't really think it matters, it's just one of my pet peeves.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Zeppelin said:


> All of the east coaster pronounce Nevada wrong. It really annoys me.
> 
> Correct:Nev-AD-A
> 
> ...


Doesn't bother me that much.. But then again, I am one of those people who sometimes forgets the s in Illinois is silent. :b


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

GaaraAgain said:


> :haha You are seriously the *only* person I've ever heard say that. Thanks for that :b


Yeah, becuz i hate new york accent


----------



## Aussiery (Sep 17, 2012)

You couldnt pay me enough money to live in America.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

olschool said:


> Yeah, becuz i hate new york accent


Okay :b



Aussiery said:


> You couldnt pay me enough money to live in America.


Why reply to the thread just to say that? :sus


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Aussiery said:


> You couldnt pay me enough money to live in America.


People literally die trying to come to America. Illegal immigrants that is. Also there is a huge waiting list to come here.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Wurli said:


> To add to what was already said, yes, Arizona is dominated by radically conservative bible thumpers so they don't like Planned Parenthood. I avoided saying this in my previous post, but Arizona is probably the most backwards state in the country, full of racist ********. Ethnically I'm middle eastern and I get more than enough grief about it.


I'm sorry =/ I live here too, and I'm white but I'm not a racist *******. But I know what you mean, at least I see a lot of them around here. The state is pretty messed up.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Tejas


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> All of the east coaster pronounce Nevada wrong. It really annoys me.
> 
> Correct:Nev-AD-A
> 
> ...


I used to say it like Nev-ah-a but I heard that was the wrong way to say it, so I say it like Nev-ad-a now.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Zeppelin said:


> Yes. But San Jose is also a Spanish word but we make an h sound instead of the J so I don't know. I don't really think it matters, it's just one of my pet peeves.


Uh... in Spanish you pronounce the 'J's like "H's. You also pronounce 'G's and 'X's like 'H's. So it would be Ne-vAh-dah. But you have to _really_ pronounce the A, none of that Ne-vuh-duh.

And the correct way to pronounce Florida isn't Floor-eh-duh. It's Flor-ee-dah.

Los Angeles isn't Los An-je-les, it's Los An-he-less.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Zeppelin said:


> All of the east coaster pronounce Nevada wrong. It really annoys me.
> 
> Correct:Nev-AD-A
> 
> ...


I say 'Nevada' with [æ] like in 'bad', but I say 'Colorado' with the <a> as [ɑ] like in 'father', which seems to not be what people from Colorado prefer. I couldn't bring myself to say it with [æ].


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I was born in Maryland. The states I've lived in are Maryland, Virginia, Ohio, Georgia, Florida, Arizona and Tennessee.


----------



## Aussiery (Sep 17, 2012)

GaaraAgain said:


> Okay :b
> 
> Why reply to the thread just to say that? :sus


Because i can.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Mickey Mouse's ***hole.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I hear the weather's lovely there.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Western NY orginally but living in Michigan currently


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

New York


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Texas


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Massachusetts (near the NY/MA borders)

3 hours west of Boston, 3 hours north of New York City.


----------



## Aly (Nov 30, 2010)

pennsylvania, hate it here


----------



## lysergic (Sep 18, 2012)

Quite a few people seem to be from California. Woop


----------



## lizdecember (Jul 25, 2012)

Texas


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Texas


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

California.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Washington


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Illinois.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Texas


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

New York, but I don't live there anymore.


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

pa


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

rhode island


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

SoCal


----------

